

Freelancer acquires vWorker - ceeK
http://www.vworker.com

======
hdragomir
I remember when rentacoder was a sure fire way to earn an extra couple of
hundred bucks a month on the side and freelancer was just a bad joke.

Weird how things change.

~~~
ramgorur
did freelancer also acquire scriptlance??

~~~
Hogg
Yes: [http://blog.freelancer.com/general-
announcements/freelancer-...](http://blog.freelancer.com/general-
announcements/freelancer-com-acquires-scriptlance/)

